
Wirecard Files for Insolvency - dkyc
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wirecard-accounts/wirecard-files-for-insolvency-idUSKBN23W176
======
tnolet
Amazing how quickly that went actually looking at how long it took to uncover
this mess.

